# An old "new" to me Beretta



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought another 92 Series, this time one I did not have. I bought this one from a good friend for 300 even. It is the Model 92S. Strange on the magazine release, and the "retro" safety/decocker lever (left side only), but it seems solid and looks pretty good for a probably 35 year old gun. I believe it is one of the Italian police trade-ins.








I am going to the range in the morning to do some pistol shooting, so this one will be coming along. I'm a sucker for Berettas. I plan on replacing the grip panels and screws, probably go with a grey/black G10 set with the hex screws, but for now gonna have to roll with the old plastic ones. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I shot this particular 92 this morning, and it shot well...100%. Other than the manual of arms being a bit different from my others, it was like shooting them...except for the sights. I had to use a 6 O'clock hold on the paper plate, and line them up the best I could, squeezing one off about one every second or so. The little sights on this pistol are a bit more of a challenge, but doable.








I'm a happy camper with this ole girl!


----------

